# Wild Poland



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We Left home on Tuesday morning 14/06/2016 and drove to a small place called Lugi near Dobiegniew.
Stopped for a late lunch (in the van) at a lake car park. After we had finished lunch a man drove up and asked in sign language and about 3 German words, if we would like to stay the night.
To cut a long story short, there was a proper stellplatz behind a fence, it would take at least 25 vans, but was only used for special events, it was village council owned, we couldn´t understand why it was only used occasionally as nobody spoke English only one chap spoke limited German. We stopped next to the toilet and shower. I asked the next day before we left how much, nothing was the answer (in sign language).
Wednesday was a **** day, I didn´t know there were so many big towns and cities up this end of Poland, the traffic was horrendous, the roads some good some terrible. We could not find a decent place to stop and then I backed into a grass verge and damaged the bottom plastic of the van, Hans has tapped it up and we will get it repaired when we are home. Wednesday night we spent at the petrol station where Hans found ductape to do the repair. Staying their was the worse thing we could have done, not so much noise from vehicles, but youngsters who were at the Imbis/cafe which seemed to be open all night. Thursday we drove towards Olsztyn another horrendous journey, they are building a motorway next to the 16 road and we were driving most of the way between 50-70 km 30-45 mph.
Continuing to Jeziorany a name Hans remembered his Mother talking about, he spent some time here with her during the war, away from the bombing in the west, her uncle had a farm in a village nearby. He went to the information buro and the young woman spoke good English, she spent about an hour showing him maps and giving him information. Also told him a place for us to stay near a lake. Finding the place was another adventure, driving along dirt roads for miles. It is not possible to park near the lake, but we saw a man who is building a house which is almost finished, he invited us to stay in his garden (all done in sign language). At 5pm we had a visitor, the man next door had telephoned this person because he speaks German, we were invited into the house along with 3 neighbour`s, for coffee and then found out the chap who speaks German is a RC priest. We spent an hour together and we can stay here as long as we want.
The pictures I have just taken, but it doesn´t portray just how lovely it is here. Shade swam in the lake, a little safe corner nature had created for him.
So what started as a good holiday then almost became a disaster looks as if it will now start to be enjoyable again.
The Poles are so hospitable, although we can´t understand what is being said, they still gabble away to us, the next door neighbour has chickens, we have already bought 6 eggs so probably have an an egg for breakfast tomorrow.
Friday 17th.
Today we were invited for lunch along with the neighbours and the priest, chicken and spring vegetable home mad soup created by our host, it was perfect, even had enough salt in. At lunch we were told there was a big storm heading this way so in the afternoon Hans helped Antonio our host, along with a neighbour to make the front of his unfinished house safer against the storm.
last night, oh what a night it was, the van rocked as it never has before and I din´t enjoy it at all. It was very scary to me at times, I thought it would blow over, but we survived.
We will have to stay here until Monday because the roads all around will be closed tomorrom from 9 am until 5 pm for a car rally.
Pictures of where we stand, the type of roads we drove over to get here and our neighbours the chickens.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

...... and it's good to see that you're back on the forum again! Well done!






.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are looking forward to visiting Poland in July too :smile2:

We are heading from Berlin across to Krakow. From then we move into the Czech Republic. Unfortunately we cannot visit Auschwitz as it is International Youth Week when we are in the area so it is shut to normal punters. We wanted to pay our respects.

Graham :serious:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jan just a word of assistance, if you find yourself in very strong winds, park the van so you are pointing directly in to the direction the wind is coming from.
It won't stop the van being rocked around completely but will make sure you won't be blown over.
.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and Jan: if you and Hans come across any good, dark Polish beers let me know the brand for when I go beer shopping, if you could? :smile2:

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Enjoyed your write up,thank you!:smile2:
How long are you away for?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Part 2*

This was not just strong wind, it blew huge branches off the tree´s. 110 kmph.
The van was heading into the wind, but when the gusts came it really rocked us.
Yesterday was a lovely day, with a strong breeze to keep us cool, jus how we like it.
The picture is of the church Hans was taken too by horse and cart when he was here as an infant, he didn´t remember anything of the church, but did remember that in the snow the horses pulled them on the sledge and they were wrapped in furs.
A little restaurant in the town serves a variety of food, the manager speaks good German so translated the menu for us, 2 chicken schnitsel, egg, salad and chips, a large beer (*sorry Graham *we only drink light beer not dark so can´t help) sparkling water and the bill came to ----41.50 PLN Polish slotties thats not 10 € (exchange rate 11/06/201 4.35 = 1€) 
Antonio our host comes from Warsaw, yesteday 3 friends arrived from there, we had a very happy evening with them, 2 spoke passable English, we had fish from the lake caught by the neighbour Bogdan who´s work is controlling 43 lakes in this area, he was also at the gathering. I don´t know how many bottles of Vodka were drunk, but we all went to bed tired and happy just after dark.
At 5 am this morning I was woken by a humming noise, found out at 9am it was a tractor cutting a hay field behind the house. These fields are absolutely gigantic, we thought German fields were big, but these fields seem to have no end to them.
Shade had another little swim in the lake, unfortunately cut short because there were a lot of bee´s who had come for a drink while we were there.
Sometime today Bogdon is going to take Hans to the village we came here to find, its along a dirt road and I do not want to take the Navajo, I think its being shaken up enough coming in and out of this road.
*Pardner 
*In this part of Poland there are rolling hills, very beautiful, mountains one can also find in Polad if you want them :grin2:.
I will answer the other questions later, the Priest has just arrived (nothing is spoken about religion though) Hans´s lift has also arrived, I must say hello and hopefully get a photo of us all. Also the church photo later.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We never know how long we´ll be away* Jo*, until I am home sick usually :smile2:which mostly doesn´t take too long.
*Graham *your Auschwitz trip, Hans says if it was us he would just go, say you didn´t know it was closed, you are a school teacher after all and these people are so friendly and helpful I bet they won´t turn you away. Czech Republic is a lovely country, we were there in May this year for the third time.
My answer to tugboat was from he other forum, sorry, getting muddled in my old age :serious:
Hans has been to the village, nothing there of interest, the farm has gone its just fields now.
I am going to try putting the photo´s on, if it doesn´t work I´ll wait till we are home.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Jan

I think we will go there anyway just to pay our respects even if we cannot enter, so you never know...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> We never know how long we´ll be away* Jo*, until I am home sick usually :smile2:which mostly doesn´t take too long.
> *Graham *your Auschwitz trip, Hans says if it was us he would just go, say you didn´t know it was closed, you are a school teacher after all and these people are so friendly and helpful I bet they won´t turn you away. Czech Republic is a lovely country, we were there in May this year for the third time.
> My answer to tugboat was from he other forum, sorry, getting muddled in my old age :serious:
> Hans has been to the village, nothing there of interest, the farm has gone its just fields now.
> I am going to try putting the photo´s on, if it doesn´t work I´ll wait till we are home.


Well I hope you can be away as long as possible then Jan,good luck!

And keep the thread going please,enjoying it!:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here are our new Polish friends, I have my hands on Antonio our host, he is a truly lovely kind man, we communicate in a few English words and his translating machine (which doesn´t always tell it as it is :grin2
Antonio is a colonel in the Polish army, he retires in November. He has invited us to come here whenever we want to. Unfortunately its 660 hard km from home, motorways are probably easier, but that what we avoided coming here.
We have just this minute waved goodbye to Antonio and his 3 friends, its a bit sad, but maybe we will return one day.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*What a difference a day makes*

We had the storm, yesteday it was too hot for us and today we have put the heating on because its 15° and raining. To be fair, its been a cool day, but only started raining about 6.30pm.
We made a circular tour------from Potrity---Dobre Miasto----Alidzbark Warminski----Bartoszyce----Almost into Russia at the Bagrationowsk crossing Road No 51. Back to Bartoszyce and onto the No 57 road back to Jezlorany/Potrity base camp.
When you see my photo´s it appears to be quite flat, not so, today the sceenery was just like the Black forest for quite a lot of the time. The photo shows where we stopped for lunch, a big forest layby, we parked right away from the road. It would have been a fantastic place to stop the night, would have probably seen some wild life, foxes, maybe even hear wolves who knows.
The second picture is the crossing into Russia, we bypassed all that traffic on the right and turned back, I pulled over on the side of the road to take the photo and a Police lady told us we couldn´t stop there, I indicated just 1 minute and she said OK only a minute.
If you like the natural world this is the area to come to, my guide tells me we are heading towards wilder places to the Puszcza Borecka region.
We are surprised how tidy the main roads are kept, all the wide grass verges are cut short. BUT what is so annoying are the mile upon mile of brand new cycle paths, ( we have never seen anyone on them), leaving the roads either full of pot holes or dirt roads.
Jan


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Loving this thread Jan.Russia is a country I doubt I will visit,but reading your account of your journey you never know!:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Loving this thread Jan.Russia is a country I doubt I will visit,but reading your account of your journey you never know!:grin2:


Thanks Jo, I'm glad It's being read by one person at least :smile2:
We didn't go into Russia only to the border.
Today we have left what was home base for 5 days, bit sad really, the neighbour's gave us a big hug goodbye and hope we will return one day.
Travelling towards Mikolajki, a popular place with Germans, there were a lot of campers coming and leaving the area. First opportunity we left the rd. No. 16 turned south on the 609. We've had 2 offers to stay overnight in people's gardens, but are now in the car park of a football field away from everyone.
The first offer came from a man we asked if he knew of a place we could park for the night, behind his house he offered, but there were a few yapping dogs around so we declined. We found this place, parked and I walked 200 meters into the village and found a lady who spoke English to ask if this was ok, she though we wouldn't be distributed, but if we were asked to move we could come into her garden. 
So here we are once again with a sports field to play tennis with the dogs :grin2:
They are already worn out and sound asleep and nobody has bothered us.
No pictures today.
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Enjoying your photos and daily news. just one question, has anyone objected to you taking photos at any time.

cabby


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Must try harder with pics please!:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Good morning from a sunny football pitch*

It was a peaceful place to stay, traffic has only just started its 8.20am, we are about 150 mtrs from the road.
Hopefully today will be more interesting for photos.
No cabby, nobody has objected to photos, not even in the church.
So first breakfast and then we are orf.
More later.
Jan.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

lovely looking dogs, enjoy your journey

when I visited Poland a few years ago it was very peaceful, apart from when I was in Krakow and the Pope came home to visit and it filled with pilgrims


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Funny you should mention the dogs, I have just had a wonderful job to do, empty the Shelties anal glands, something was worrying him last night so I took a guess and was right.:frown2: not a pleasant task.
A game of tennis now and then we're ready, as you see, we don't hurry. 10.30am.
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Enjoying your photos and daily news. just one question, has anyone objected to you taking photos at any time.
> 
> cabby


I think what Cabby is alluding to is (in the nicest possible way) ...










Graham :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Surely didn't want a picture of the anal gland?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Picture book*

The pictures are of :-
Sunset at the lake.
Saying goodbye to our feathered friends.
Last nights football pitch.
Todays lunchtime spot by a church in Grabnik
And where we are now by the lake for the night.
On the way we just touched Elk where we saw more blocks of flats in one area than we have ever before. The drive here was easy, not a lot of traffic, but stopping places were few and always on the other side of the road.
The church car park looked very inviting so we stopped there for lunch.
Here we met an Australian Pole, he has lived in Australia for 40 year and was visiting one of his school teachers and his daughter who lived by the church.
After being told we could stop there, no problem, We asked if there were any places we could drive to the lake, (not the places where tourist flock to) and they told us of this place. There are a few locals here swimming and sun bathing. There are about a dozen canoe´s I don´t know how you would hire one because there is nobody in charge, they´re all chained to posts so maybe someone is here on high days and holidays. 
S´all for today, unless something really exciting happens :grin2:
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*1914-18 war memorial*

That's what the round thing on the right of the church picture is.
A bit further along the road are war graves. Hard to believe this was once part of Germany.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> That's what the round thing on the right of the church picture is.
> A bit further along the road are war graves. Hard to believe this was once part of Germany.


When I visited Malbork I found there was a Commonwealth War Cemetery in town a short cycle ride away.

As I walked along the lines of British graves I wondered how many wives and mothers had been able to make the journey. As always, the cemetery is immaculate.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> That's what the round thing on the right of the church picture is.
> A bit further along the road are war graves. Hard to believe this was once part of Germany.


Excuse your silly Jan, the memorial is on the left :frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Bad internet connection*

We have taken lots of picture, but you'll have to wait until there is a better connection. Found another lake, more interesting than the last one, at the moment the only thing disturbing the peace are birds calling :grin2:
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Borki*

Last night we saw a beautiful sunset reflecting in the Lake, although the pictures look good in reality it was quite breathtaking.
This morning several people came swimming including a retriever dog and a couple from Austria, she was Polish and visiting her family in the village nearby.
The scenery was quite stunning on our way here, in one area there were umpteen stork nests with up to 4 young in each, Mmm come to think of it we have seen a lot of human babies. 0
We had to stop at this restaurant of bewitching appearance and excellent food, it`s almost cheaper to eat out than cater for yourself, it also saves a lot of work. 67 PLZ that about 16€ and the dogs had a good share of it. We met a forestry commission inspector who phoned several people in order to find us a suitable place to stay (our type). The dogs met a very friendly Lithuanian family who almost took them home with them.
Now we are at our new stopping place another lake side used by locals, right opposite the village shop which is very handy because its a long way to the nearest supermarket.
Dogs tennis court included :laugh:
We are in for a peaceful night, the wild life has retired and when I hsve posted this so will we. 
Good night from me and good night from him.
Jan & Hans


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Last night we saw nothing beautiful here....

Graham


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*For the moment we take a break*

Not been a pleasant day for us today, nothing to do with the UK news.
Our intention was to explore the wild area's, but discovered the roads are ok if your driving a tank, but not a cherished Motorhome :frown2:
These were the worst roads we have ever come across, I think we've tackled most, even driving at 10 mph was too fast, they were very hard dusty surfaces, looked and felt as if concrete had been laid and before it had dried properly track vehicles had driven over leaving a wash board finish. To top that it is too hot for us so tomorrow we start for home. Jan is getting home sick as well:serious:

I'll finish you off then >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Beginning the end*

On Friday evening the temperature became bearable, the dogs could have a play at last.
2 small boats full of people (not immigrants) arrived including 2 little children. one child, about 3 years old, continually tried to join in the game, it was obvious he liked dogs, so Hans included him by giving him the ball to throw then the second child, who was about 5, joined the game, He gave him the tennis racket, but he struck at the wind and hit the weather most of the time. 
Sorry there´s not a lot of action in these pictures, the best is on video.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The journey home*

Sat morning we left at 10 am, the temperature was already 28° in the shade. After driving for about 1 1/2 hours the road sign told us it was 32° and road temp 54° I wound the window down for a second and it was like opening the oven door. Thank goodness for AC. 
When we reached Bartoszyce pratnav sent us on the same road north we were on last week heading toward the Russian border. It took us a long way out of the way, but luckily it was a nice smooth road, the tiny byroads are mostly best avoided.
Twelve thirty we were stopped by 2 young Policemen who waved us into a shaded area and wanted to see our passports, driving licence and the vehicle document, oh dear dear, we only had a copy of the vehicle document in the van ( the original had been taken out at home to show someone and never put back ). We had Mr. nice and Mr. tough policeman, tough kept saying we must have the original, we kept saying its at home. Oh well we would have to pay a fine, thats OK we say, we have Polish money, no they can´t take cash, we have to make a bank transfer when we get home. A friendly banter then began between us and after 3/4 of an hour 2 friendly young policemen waved goodbye with a smile and no ticket was issued. They do have our name and address so is a ticket going to arrive through the post? we don´t think so. I wish I´d taken a photo of the 2, they looked like children to us

Immediately after leaving them we found a, what appeared to be, a brand new stellplatz, we drove into it, well off the road, would take at least 20 van I think, but the young trees provided no shade. Had the temperature been reasonable we would have stayed and at least had lunch, we drove straight out again. 
There was no other opportunity to stop, not one parking space with shade, thank goodness we were able to walk the dogs a bit when the police stopped us. 
At 4pm the temperature dropped rapidly to 24° the sky was black and it absolutely chucked it down.
4.30 a hold up near Zblewo there had been a terrible storm with some kind of twister because huge healthy trees had been uprooted and branches all over the road for several kilometres. The fire brigade were working like trojans to clear the way. After 3/4 of an hour we were on our way again, winding through the debris. a few miles further on once again there were huge trees that had been uprooted, the fire brigade had cut them into pieces and pushed them to the side of the road, 4 more times we saw uprooted trees as we drove through Poland. 
At last we found somewhere to stop, we´d had nothing to eat all day only drinking lots of water, but the thunderstorm was still going on in the distance so we had a quick sandwich walked the dogs and got on our way again, we didn´t want a tree falling on us.
The plan now was to stop at the stellplatz we stayed on the way out. It was 9 pm when we reached this place. No way could we stop here, there was a village DO with loud `music´ no chance of sleeping there. By now we had found our second wind, or maybe it was the third or forth, so south westwards towards Gorzow Wpl. I was wide awake the road was clear of debris and traffic I had my heels dug in to get home and we did, at 12.45 am Sunday morning the van was parked outside our house and I had Manny cat in my arms.
742 km in 14 3/4 hours.
As always our 2 boys were absolutely super, they rested all the way, never made a fuss not even when there was a loud clap of thunder that sounded as if it was in the van.
If we had not been led astray by pratnav and stopped by the police who knows we may have been in the thick of the storms. We saw no damaged cars or any other damage along the roads, just lots of fallen trees and branches.

We have now DONE Poland, we will not plan another trip in the easterly direction, our teeth have rattled on the atrociously patched, granite, cobbled, dirt/sand and who knows what the surface was roads, we have vowed not to do it again, but glad we did. We met many lovely people who we either communicated with in English, German or sign language. The scenery along the way, the policemen and even the thunderstorms, we drove through several a few, All this added to our big adventure into the unknown and we will have many happy memories of it for the rest of our lives.

There are many new roads being built in Poland, hopefully in a few years access to the scenery and the people will be easier than it was for us.

I am not as articulate as tuggers, but I hope you enjoyed my thread.
Jan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with your "articulation "Jan 

Super thread

sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent thread Jan & Hans. Thank you for adding all the info.

Do you think you'll find the time to add your stopping places in a final post to help others travelling your way? Lat/Long of the locations would be fantastic.

PeeJay would love to have them, I'm sure.








.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you young man. :laugh:

I wrote a couple down, but they were off the becker and are in N & E thingies.
The first place was in Lugi the L has a - through it making it a different letter :serious:
N53°16´33.325"
E16°27´50.703" 
It is a village community small park by a lake, it was only by luck we could stay here because one of the key holders passed by.

_The private garden_, the house is not always occupied, its a holiday home at the moment and the access road is not one you would want to drive in and out of daily in a motorhome and it was as I say on private invitation to us.

The lake at Grabnik 
N53°57´51.824"
E21°51´40.798"
This was used by locals as a swimming and sunbathing area. Quiet night.

Borki, we believe, was also village owned. It is 20 km away from the restaurant I talked about, in the middle of nowhere, the village shop opposite is in control and charged us 20 slotties *each* p.n. approx. 10€ per night It is a lovely spot during the week, weekends there will probably be more activity and noise. There are 3 plumpsklo > little wooden toilet houses, not flush, just plop,
very useful to empty the loo  . Water, with a very long long hose, is behind the shop.
For some unknown reason I have only written the N54°5´17.344" and nuffink for the E but unless you are travelling east as we did our places would be pretty useless.
It was from Borki we came home, a very long drive, I still can´t believe this 72 year old, ol gal drove all that way home in one hit. Hans thinks I´m super woman :grin2:
*I will add,* smile at people, use your eyes, hands and feet to try to communicate, most people will respond in one way or another, we find the Poles very friendly, but it depends on one´s attitude doesn´t it.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*By the way*

I told you I had an accident, well today the body repair man came to have a look and he said, no problem, he can fix it, no need to inform the insurers because it won´t cost much. We have used him before and know he makes a good job. 
he also said how flimsy the whole skirt of the Navajo is, slightest touch and it splits.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We do the same Jan only I don't drive the van

Once we decide we want to go home

Mostly it's me 

We just go for it

Sometimes 400 + miles

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> We do the same Jan only I don't drive the van
> 
> Once we decide we want to go home
> 
> ...


Sometimes I think you and I came out of the same pod :grin2:
Unless you have driven on Polish roads you will have no idea what the journey was like. For miles there *can *be a nice smooth road, then suddenly without warning your on a cobbled or granit stone surface and that is not nice, rattles the teeth, brain and every bone in your body, I often feel like stopping to make sure all the screws are still tight on the van. No the Polish road surfaces are very unpredictable.
Jan


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Thank you young man. :laugh: ........................
> Jan


You know I stopped being young over 40 years ago. :frown2:



JanHank said:


> ........... I wrote a couple down, but they were off the becker and are in N & E thingies.
> The first place was in Lugi the L has a - through it making it a different letter :serious:
> N53°16´33.325"
> E16°27´50.703"
> ...


Your Lat/Long co-ords are pants :surprise: but many thanks for the extra descriptions as I think they've helped me find the places, but I'll double check a little later. :smile2:



JanHank said:


> ............... It was from Borki we came home, a very long drive, I still can´t believe this 72 year old, ol gal drove all that way home in one hit. Hans thinks I´m super woman :grin2: ..................... Jan


When I plotted the route you drove home in a single day it blew my mind. I like driving long distances too, but that was remarkable. Please tell Hans that he's right, and that you are a very special lady.



JanHank said:


> .......... I will add, smile at people, use your eyes, hands and feet to try to communicate, most people will respond in one way or another, we find the Poles very friendly, but it depends on one´s attitude doesn´t it. Jan


I found the Poles to be really helpful too. Well, all except the guys who shouted something very rude at me when I walked in front of their car. :grin2:

Once again, a fantastic thread and it shows the true spirit of all that's good in this forum.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Sometimes I think you and I came out of the same pod :grin2:
> Unless you have driven on Polish roads you will have no idea what the journey was like. For miles there *can *be a nice smooth road, then suddenly without warning your on a cobbled or granit stone surface and that is not nice, raattles the teeth, brain and every bone in your body, I often feel like stopping to make sure all the screws are still tight on the van. No the Polish road surfaces are very unpredictable.
> Jan


We found the roads on Arran much the same

Not good for vans, cycles or scooters

Sure our water pump was due to vibrations

Repeated the problem but we were watching and the food from the kitchen drawers was everywhere

Add to that neither Albert nor shadow could walk the rocky beaches

Albert's knees are crap, and shadow weighs 8 stone+ he couldn't skip along boulders

It's a beautiful island, but not one we will return to in a hurry

Especially as there was a constant fierce wind putting our van door at risk every time we tried to open it

We were glad to get home

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Our total km´s*

2,052 km in 12 days.

Thats

1, 275 miles to you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*2 more things I meant to tell you*

There are still a lot of unmanned railway crossings in that part of Poland, you have to stop and look before driving across.

We saw mile upon mile of frog barriers along the roads, must have taken months to errect them.
Jan


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> We saw mile upon mile of frog barriers along the roads, must have taken months to errect them.
> Jan


Is that to keep the French Camping Caristes out? :smile2::smile2::smile2:

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Is that to keep the French Camping Caristes out? :smile2::smile2::smile2:
> 
> .


No, it's to guide them to a designated grin2 part of the road so's you can run em over :laugh:


----------

